# Fragrance Free Shampoo Recommendation (Groomer from hell)



## DaerkAngelz (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi all,

Short Version: I am looking for a recommendation on Fragrance Free (they tend to be Hypo-Allergenic) conditioner(s.) Oops put shampoo in the subject, can't fix it :redface:

Long Story: My 8 month old Sheepadoodle was matting badly, so I took her to the groomer Thursday for a haircut. I made it abundantly clear that I'm allergic to fragrance and the clerk wrote it in red permanent marker. The groomer used hypoallergenic shampoo, but scented conditioner on the puppy (I'm assuming that's all she had.) I broke out in hives, from fingertip to elbow after playing with my dog. In addition to an asthma attack and a migraine I was locked in a room away from the dog and was in bed sick for 24 hrs, I missed a day of pay, and almost went to the hospital.

My husband washed Kayla this morning with my fragrance free shampoo, but the smell didn't come out of her coat. He took her back to the groomer, which the groomer then told him the smell was the conditioner. After her 3rd bath in 24 hrs her coat still stinks like high heaven, my asthma problems and migraine are continuing. The groomer told my husband that it was my fault, that she had used that same conditioner the one other time she was seen. :lie: If she had, we would have had this issue months ago... 

Groomer has advised my husband that for us to have my dog groomed there in the future, I must provide my own shampoo and conditioner. Boleyn very kindly steered me into the direction of Tenda Groom Hypo Allergenic Shampoo back in October, so I wasn't sure if anyone had a suggestion on fragrance free conditioners. 

I know the logical choice is to swap groomers, I was so upset I really wanted to, but the groomer is part of my dogs vet's office. For me to permanently avoid her I would have to swap vets, and my puppy absolutely loves the staff there. If they treated humans as well as the Vets and staff treat their charges, I would go there for myself too.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I feel your pain. I'm not as badly allergic as you are, but the conditioner I got for Sam makes me break out in hives, and last time I had him professionally groomed I forgot to ask them to not spray on any 'doggy cologne'. I was wheezing all the way home, and had to wipe him down with hypoallergenic baby wipes as soon as I got home. Whoever decided every dog needed fake cookie scent sprayed on them after every groom at that place should be smacked. Yes, my bad for not asking them to not use it (although I've asked the other times I've been, so apparently notes like that don't get added to his file), but they also don't warn customers they use it when so many people - and dogs - are sensitive to fake fragrances. 

As for advice... I really would switch groomers. Yes, she might still handle your dog's grooming if Kayla needs to go in for surgery or something, but disregarding a request that severely impacts your health is HUGE. It's a perfectly valid reason to look for someone who's more respectful of you and your dog's needs. You should NOT feel bad if you happen to see her at the vet's office from time to time. In fact, if she works FOR the vet's office, I'd inform someone in charge of what happened. You'd think a veterinary groomer would be more cautious about health concerns, not less. If you don't want to cause a huge stink and she asks, you can always say you've decided to groom Kayla yourself from now on and drop the subject. The way she handled your complaint worries me almost more than the fact it happened in the first place. As someone in a customer service profession, I can never imagine blaming the customer when I ignored or didn't notice a big red written warning to NOT do XYZ.

For brands, however, I've heard good things about Earthbath, and while I haven't tried their dog products, I've always had luck with the Burt's Bees line. Good luck!


----------



## DaerkAngelz (Oct 6, 2014)

DaySleepers: Thanks so much for your response, I really appreciate the support. I'm actually reading online, while working (shh don't tell!) about different doggie conditioners. It looks like fragrance free versions of shampoos are abundant but not so much for conditioners. 

As I went to read your post I did notice the Earthbath Fragrance Free Oatmeal Aloe Dog Shampoo and have added it to Kayla's Amazon Smile wishlist. I've already tried the PawGanics Hydrating Conditioner, Fragrance Free and it was really mliky, I found it hard to spread all over her coat. When I used it as described for matted coats, her back ended up overly oily and her sides / belly didn't have enough product. If I don't find a better product I'll have to stick with this and hope to learn the proper application better.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

No recommendations for conditioners, but you absolutely should not feel obligated to continue using the services of a groomer who disregarded explicit instructions that put your health at serious risk. That is not okay. It's not okay in a restaurant, its not okay for a dog groomer.


----------



## DaerkAngelz (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you for the support Gingerkid, I've told my husband what other views from the outside are and now he's coming around to the idea of groomer shopping.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't know if I can be of help with a conditioner for the groomer but I use a little coconut oil on my son's super curly hair as well as on my Dobe mix who has super coarse fur (softens his coat some). I just wash him with diluted white vinegar and then rub him down with coconut oil because he has a smooth coat but when I put it in my son's hair I do it while his hair is still wet, I heat it a little by rubbing it my hands (your hands get all oily which is fine, it is good for your skin) then smooth it through his hair. I don't use very much for him, he is just a little boy with some long hair, on a dog you would use a bit more I think. It is good for the skin too. If you are allergic to coconut you can just disregard this message. LOL


----------



## DaerkAngelz (Oct 6, 2014)

Remaru: Thank you for the suggestion, that's actually something I'm already doing for her, she has her own 6 oz jar, and in my hair too! Its part of her weekly routine of bath > towel dry. We then move up to the grooming table and apply coconut oil on coat and she licks the remainder off of my hands > doggie hair dryer and brush time. 

Kayla and I visit my parents weekly, where they have a 220 lbs mastiff, Koda you can see in the picture in my signature. Since my husband is allergic to animals I have to bathe her as soon we get home to avoid him having an any allergic reaction. 

She currently gets fish oil in her morning meal. Once the bottle of fish oil is gone I'll probably replace it with coconut oil as I have TONS of it at home.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

DaerkAngelz said:


> I've already tried the PawGanics Hydrating Conditioner, Fragrance Free and it was really mliky, I found it hard to spread all over her coat. When I used it as described for matted coats, her back ended up overly oily and her sides / belly didn't have enough product. If I don't find a better product I'll have to stick with this and hope to learn the proper application better.


Dilute it! Most dog shampoo and conditioner dilutes really well. Just pour a good dollop into a container (I use a plastic liquid measuring cup, but any bottle or cup should work fine) and fill most of it with water, mixing if needed. Add more/less water if it seems too thick/thin still; it's not an exact science. Plus it has the added bonus of making the product last a lot longer!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not excusing the groomer's actions by any means, but as a groomer myself, there were many times I in [auto-pilot] would do things against the Customer's instructions if it was part of my usual habit... It doesn't make it okay, but these things happen, mistakes happen and unfortunately b/c we're only human, but when it comes to something that is life-threatening it's very important you make yourself very clear... In the future, before you leave the grooming salon w/ your dog, if it smells take it right back in; If you wait any longer than that they're not going to take your situation seriously just b/c of the amount of people that try to get things for free for no other good reason than to try...

Taking the groomer your own shampoo & conditioner is a must, it will drastically reduce the risk of this happening again. Hope you heal soon, and good luck groomer-shopping!


----------



## DaerkAngelz (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry for the late comments, my husband and I celebrated (kinda) our 8 year wedding anniversary and I was unplugged (from the computer) for day. 

Samwise: I'll try that tip about the thinning of the conditioner. I thin down her shampoo as is, the bottle even says I can use a ratio of 1 shampoo to 16 purified water or 1 shampoo to 8 regular water.

deege39: Thanks for your comment & honesty, I can completely understand your point by stating that its an auto-pilot function. When I talked to the groomers assistant I made it 110% clear that fragrance was beyond a no-no. I explained that I get migraines, hives, asthma attacks so it was very clear which is why she used the big bold red marker. 

As far as smelling her before I leave, well for me that's not an easy option. If you ever go down the laundry isle and get overwhelmed by scents, well that's what happens to me every time I leave my home. My chest tightens up and I can feel a slight pressure in my head building already. My best friend (a guy) compares my nose to that of a bloodhound, he swears I could sniff out anything. So me trying to smell my dog in comparison to smelling the perfume / cologne / sanitizer that's within a 15 ft radius is almost impossible since I'm already being bombarded. 

We first attributed the smell just to being in the Vet's office, it wasn't til much later when the hives broke out that I realized that it was on my puppy. She'd been hanging out with my husband downstairs and I was upstairs. 

Its now 5 days later. 3 baths (the original that caused the problem) hubby trying to make it better, and the groomer using my products on her... and my puppy still smells of the conditioner. I missed one day of work and have been powering through the rest of it even taking narcotic laced medication for the migraines consistently every 4 hours per the recommended dose. I have not had an episode of this nature since I was originally diagnosed with the allergy, this is an extreme for me. Luckily enough I used baking soda on the carpet and it did come out so I didn't have to have them professionally cleaned.

Sorry for the VERY long response.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> No recommendations for conditioners, but you absolutely should not feel obligated to continue using the services of a groomer who disregarded explicit instructions that put your health at serious risk. That is not okay. It's not okay in a restaurant, its not okay for a dog groomer.


Seconding this. I have very serious reactions to artificial scents. I've ended up in the ER, it's not a joke. I now wash Kabota myself at petco unleashed, but when I used a groomer, I asked to see the products she would be using so I could read the ingredients myself. The groomer I used was the one who happily handed me the bottles without any issue. You have a right to protect yourself from harm. If the groomer can't accommodate you, then she just needs to refuse your business. That's fine. I'd rather have to find another groomer than deal with an allergic reaction.


----------



## DaerkAngelz (Oct 6, 2014)

Amaryllis said:


> I have very serious reactions to artificial scents. I've ended up in the ER, it's not a joke.


Amaryllis: I'm so sorry to hear that you have the same challenges I do. Although its nice to have someone that understands and can relate, I'd never wish this on anyone EVER. 

Thanks for the encouragement to find another groomer as well. I do 95% of Kayla's care at home myself for this reason. We got the Rinse Ace® Pet Shower Deluxe PLUS so bath time in the shower/tub is easier on both of us. (I'd love an actual shower station for her but their so expensive!) And the grooming table as well as 4 brushes, the groomer's assistant was impressed I did my homework on what we need on my furbaby. :whoo:

I needed the haircut for Kayla since she was matting so badly, which I'm not at all comfortable doing myself, oh and they dremel her nails. Her nails are primarily black, and shes a wiggle worm so I am absolutely terrified of trimming her nails by myself.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I really, really miss my groomer. I hate bathing and cutting nails and cutting fur, ugh, I'm bad at it and I hate it. I don't blame you for trying to find another groomer, good luck.


----------



## DaerkAngelz (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks! If your groomer isn't available I hope you find a new one soon that makes both you and Kabota happy.


----------



## Caro (Sep 10, 2012)

Once you find a new groomer, I would just bring the shampoo that you have & ask them to use it & have them skip the conditioner completely. My dog developed an allergy to the shampoo & conditioner that her groomer uses (not as bad as your reaction but she gets itchy from it). I started bringing the shampoo I use at home & that she doesn't react to. I don't have a separate conditioner but her hair is still soft.


----------



## DaerkAngelz (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion Caro. I actually have a go-bag packed for Kayla right now, including food,water, bowls for each, poo bags, and extra leash (the ones with no collar required as a precaution.) I'll incorporate the shampoo/conditioner so its always around since I'm likely to forget :redface: For Kayla she does actually need conditioner, right now she's so full of static (my house is really dry atm, which reminds me I need to fill the humidifiers...) that every time I pet her I'm getting mini shocks. 

For the static reduction I've got a bottle of water / aloe / coconut oil mixed together as a quick fix, and her coconut 'conditioner' that I use on both of us, she has her own jar so I don't get puppy fur in mine though :becky:


----------

